# Sydney Storm



## Kadee (Apr 21, 2015)

*A second storm cell developing off New South Wales is expected to hit northern parts of Sydney and the Central Coast in the next few hour*
[h=1]NSW wild weather: Three killed, homes washed away in Dungog as 'cyclonic' winds batter Sydney, Hunter and Central Coast[/h]
Three people died in Dungog, north of Newcastle, yesterday as homes were washed away by floodwaters after 300 millimetres of rain hit the area in less than 24 hours.
Emergency services have described the weather conditions as "devastating and relentless".
The Bureau of Meteorology says winds are expected to reach gale-force from the Illawarra to the Hunter region, including Sydney, later this morning. Rain could be heavier than yesterday before conditions ease later in the day.
Some 200,000 homes are still without power and almost 100 people have been rescued from floodwaters.
Emergency services have responded to more than 8,000 calls for help to address flash flooding, fallen trees and downed powerlines.

The State Government is urging people to commute outside peak hours to minimise the pressure on struggling road and public transport networks.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 21, 2015)

I heard about it on the news.  I am sorry for the lost life and property as well.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 21, 2015)

Oh dear, my cousin lives just a bit north of Sydney by a waterway. I hope she's ok. Should message her.


----------



## Kadee (Apr 21, 2015)

Just seen on TV news the Sydney Airport is closed , A cruise ship is stranded just out of Sydney , they always get storms in and arround Sydney but not this bad .


----------



## Kadee (Apr 21, 2015)

Wonder if it's affecting Dame Warragal ?.I think she lives in Sydney

THE wild weather battering Sydney has left a cruise ship damaged and stuck out at sea.

The Carnival Spirit due to dock in Sydney yesterday morning has been unable to enter Sydney Harbour due to the extreme weather. The ship has also suffered damage from the wild weather conditions including damage to a hand railing and pedestal lighting as well as to the cover of a satellite system.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 21, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> Just seen on TV news the Sydney Airport is closed , A cruise ship is stranded just out of Sydney , they always get storms in and arround Sydney but not this bad . Homes have been washed away .
> 
> Wonder if it's affecting Dame Warragal ?.I think she lives in Sydney



I hope DW is safe.  She's a nice lady.


----------



## Kadee (Apr 21, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I hope DW is safe.  She's a nice lady.


I agree Jim, many are without power so I'd imagine that would affect the Internet as well,  DW  will be able to add extra about the storm, to what I have already.........Oh dear I would not like to be on that cruise ship that's stranded out of Sydney .........


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 21, 2015)

Just saw the news about the cruise ship trapped outside of Syndey harbor.. It's too dangerous to let them in.  Passengers were showing video of the sea.. OMG..  I would be so terrified..


----------



## Pappy (Apr 21, 2015)

Water running across the ships interior carpet. I sure would be adding to it if I were aboard.


----------



## Kadee (Apr 22, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Water running across the ships interior carpet. I sure would be adding to it if I were aboard.


I would be adding to the wet carpet as well and it would be,more  than just wet stuff


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 22, 2015)

So sorry for this calamity, Kadee! I also hope DW is safe.


----------



## Kadee (Apr 22, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> So sorry for this calamity, Kadee! I also hope DW is safe.


I live in South Australia, we have only had 11 mills of rain in 8 months , very dry here we have been wishing for rain ...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hopefully all of the furriners living in OZ are safe and well...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 22, 2015)

Kadee, sorry I didn't get all my information straight. It is the middle of the night here, and I am brain dead. I hope you get your much needed rain. Cheers.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 22, 2015)

Hope DW is okay.

Just noticed on Facebook that my husband's cousin and family who live in Sydney and have been travelling around NZ are extending their stay in Auckland near the airport until the storm blows over.


----------



## Jackie22 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hoping all our Aussie members are safe.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 22, 2015)

My heart goes out to all those affected by the storm in Sydney, and I also hope our Australian members are safe.  Warrigal was to be out of Sydney visiting family this week, so hopefully she and her husband are safe.  Hoping for the best for all our Aussie friends. :love_heart:


----------



## Cookie (Apr 22, 2015)

Thoughts of concern to Aussie friends and relatives.  I haven't heard from my cousin yet who lives up near Newcastle, north of Sydney, but the power must be out all over that area.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 22, 2015)

Hope your cousin's doing okay Cookie, please keep us updated.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks, SB, she probably is fine, and it's just power outages now that are affecting so many people.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## Shalimar (Apr 22, 2015)

Terrible calamity, hoping all our members from Oz, are safe and well.


----------



## mitchezz (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm pleased to report that my part of the Central Coast survived. We had no power from 7 30pm Monday until 2 30am Today (Thursday). The cup of Nescafe Instant I had at 2 35am was the best I''ve EVER had. Looking forward to being able to do some shopping later as all the local shops have been shut..........craving fresh bread toasted with lashings of butter and vegemite for brekkie. We had no mobile or internet connections so DW may still be unable to get on here.


----------



## mitchezz (Apr 23, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Thoughts of concern to Aussie friends and relatives.  I haven't heard from my cousin yet who lives up near Newcastle, north of Sydney, but the power must be out all over that area.



Cookie, large areas around Newcastle are still without power and some smaller towns are cut off by floodwaters. Do you know which area of Newcastle your lives and I could find out for you?


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 23, 2015)

We haven't heard from DW yet!!!


----------



## Cookie (Apr 23, 2015)

mitchezz said:


> Cookie, large areas around Newcastle are still without power and some smaller towns are cut off by floodwaters. Do you know which area of Newcastle your lives and I could find out for you?



Thanks so much for that mitchezz, my guess is the power is still out in that area.  My cousin lives in Dunbogan, on the Boulevarde north of Newcastle.

I'm so glad things are getting better for you there and hope it gets back to normal soon.  That's a long time to go without power.  Sure makes one appreciate those things we were so used to having.  Take care.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 23, 2015)

My husband's cousin & family have returned to their home in Sydney from a holiday in NZ to find a lot of water and mud damage. And their house is up a small hill.  None of their cars would start either.


----------



## mitchezz (Apr 23, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Thanks so much for that mitchezz, my guess is the power is still out in that area.  My cousin lives in Dunbogan, on the Boulevarde north of Newcastle.
> 
> I'm so glad things are getting better for you there and hope it gets back to normal soon.  That's a long time to go without power.  Sure makes one appreciate those things we were so used to having.  Take care.



Hey Cookie....just checked and your cousin's area is still without power. The power company is bringing in tradies from interstate to help restore power asap. Hopefully your cousin will be able to contact you soon. My daughter w3as worried about us so she sent her MIL to check up on us....brave woman as it was quite a treacherous 30 minute drive dodging trees and power lines. She still had power but was without water.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you mitchezz.  As was expected and I'll probably hear from her soon.  Often power outages affect water.  That was very very brave of you MIL to drive to check on you.  Glad your all fine. 

We had a power outage here along the eastern seaboard several years ago (2004) that knocked out power in my city for about 3+ days, and no water either. Take care.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 23, 2015)

so glad you are ok Mitchezz!


----------



## mitchezz (Apr 23, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> so glad you are ok Mitchezz!



Thanks..........me too!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 23, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> My husband's cousin & family have returned to their home in Sydney from a holiday in NZ to find a lot of water and mud damage. And their house is up a small hill.  None of their cars would start either.



That must be a sinking feeling to come home to all that damage, but at least they're okay, that's what matters most.


----------

